

Anyone Interested in Turning this Technology into a Web Application? - tocomment
http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/projects/scene-completion/
I think it would be a fun project / business but I'd like some help.  Any takers?
======
jkush
How about something like "empty planet"? I'm thinking of taking photographs of
famous places that are very busy (like Times Square) and digitally removing
all the people.

I think seeing pictures of places that are very familiar, but devoid of people
would be quite profound.

Maybe it's just a feature and not business, though.

~~~
far33d
I think this would actually be really interesting for Google StreetView.

~~~
jkush
Sure far33d, take all my karma points. ;)

------
andreyf
Their demo at the top of the page looks nice, but I'm a little skeptic about
the versatility of their algorithm to determine an image as "semantically
valid" or not. I can see that being the RHP (really hard problem).

------
ltibb
I've got the start-up itch and i'm looking to meet some potential co-founders
for this or any project. email me at ltibbets [at] gmail [dot] com

------
ltibb
If you haven't seen it already Microsoft (yes Microsoft)has a similiar scene
completion technology and the demo is pretty cool:
<http://labs.live.com/photosynth/>

------
far33d
I saw this guy at Siggraph.. very cool. His other paper (Photo Clip Art
<http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/projects/photoclipart/>) was also pretty awesome.

~~~
tocomment
That looks cool too. Maybe do both then.

------
nickb
Patent issues... make sure you license it from them!

~~~
tocomment
Really? They're patented? I thought it was like academic research?

~~~
nickb
US universities patent almost everything. Look at how Stanford operates...
they get HUGE amount of revenue from research. Heck, even Google had to give a
piece to Stanford.

~~~
tocomment
Well that's sucky. Well I hope my tax dollars didn't fund their research then.
Then I'd be mad.

~~~
nickb
I haven't heard of a single university in US/Canada that does not have a
technology transfer office. Read more:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=university%20technology%20tra...](http://www.google.com/search?q=university%20technology%20transfer)

